# Wo klebt Ihr World of Warcraft-Metallic-Sticker?



## Administrator (31. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ShadowSoul (31. Januar 2005)

garnirgendshin fehlt, ich kauf keine pcg mehr...


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. Januar 2005)

Ich hab ihn an meine Kawa ZX12R geklebt, direkt über den Kawasaki-Schriftzug 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn an meine Kawa ZX12R geklebt, direkt über den Kawasaki-Schriftzug
> 
> MfG Jimini



Schon lange keine PCG Games mehr gekauft ^^


----------



## Vykos69 (31. Januar 2005)

Ufm Rechner, direkt neben dem Warcraft 3 und Frozen Throne Stickern (ja mein case is so alt.. )


----------



## Dumbi (31. Januar 2005)

Ich hebe meinen Sticker auf! 
Und verkaufe ihn in 20 Jahren an den höchstbietenden


----------



## BitByter (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 10:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ihn an meine Kawa ZX12R geklebt, direkt über den Kawasaki-Schriftzug
> 
> MfG Jimini



du pinnst aufkleber auf deine 12er ninja????? der aufkleber muß noch entworfenwerden, den ich freiwillig (abgesehen von der moppedbezeichnung) an meine zzr pinn!


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (31. Januar 2005)

BitByter am 31.01.2005 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 10:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ich gebe zu, ich habe keine Ninja  
Ich habe auch keinen Aufkleber 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Atropa (31. Januar 2005)

Auf der Stirn.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (31. Januar 2005)

ich hab meinen umweltfreundlich entsorgt, genau wie die gelegentlichen poster im heft


----------



## csad2775 (31. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



auf meiner birne



...die umfragen werden immer besser


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (31. Januar 2005)

Dumbi am 31.01.2005 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hebe meinen Sticker auf!
> Und verkaufe ihn in 20 Jahren an den höchstbietenden


Ich auch^^
Liegt auf einem Haufen mit den Diablo 2-, WC3- und WC3 TFT-Stickern


----------



## HYPE (31. Januar 2005)

Klebt am Schrank, genau wie die andren 

gruss
hype


----------



## BitByter (31. Januar 2005)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 31.01.2005 11:36 schrieb:
			
		

> BitByter am 31.01.2005 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha! erwischt...


----------



## Lord_Rancor (31. Januar 2005)

Ich habe meinen einen Ehrenplatz spendiert, einen sehr sehr ungewöhnlichen Platz für funkelnde Glitzerblinkkitschaufkleber. Aber ich glaube er fühlt sich im Mülleimer am wohlsten  

Bescheuterte Umfrage, aber der PCGames angepasst


----------



## Wasserpombezang (31. Januar 2005)

verbrannt


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. Januar 2005)

UTDARKCTF am 31.01.2005 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab meinen umweltfreundlich entsorgt


Dito. Keine Ahnung was ich mit som Zeug sonst anstellen soll.
Statt eines solchen Stickers wäre mir ne bedruckte CD Hülle / DVD 9 deutlich lieber....


----------



## _Slayer_ (31. Januar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 31.01.2005 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Du immer mit Deinen Wünschen bzw. Forderungen. 
Ich hab ihn auf mein Gehäuse geklebt, direkt oben drauf. Was soll's, dass ist sowieso nicht gemoddet oder so. Der olle Sticker stört da nicht. *g*


----------



## Alex (31. Januar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



falls er sich von der Trägerfolie gelöst hat - irgendwo im Mülleimer. Mal ehrlich, wer pappt sich denn so'n Zeug irgendwo hin? Das Geld kann man sich doch wirklich sparen...


----------



## Buesel (1. Februar 2005)

Meiner klebt auf der "Tastatushandgelenkablage". Ich mag so einen SchnickSchnack    Danke PC Games


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Befindet sich noch im Heft 61,4  % lol wo sonst ist ja kein Americas army oder far cry aufkleber den ich dann an eine gute stelle kleben würde.

so das vor jahren in pc games gewesene half life 2 poster als aufkleber für meinen big tower auf die seiten wand in A5 wäre schon besser


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

mitten auf dem monitor  
ne, habe keinen sticker. will auch keinen *g*


----------



## Killtech (1. Februar 2005)

[X]Befindet sich mit samt dem Heft beim Zeitschriftenhändler. 

Diesen Monat sind für mich leider keine interessanten Tests dabei. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Iceman (1. Februar 2005)

Alex am 31.01.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> falls er sich von der Trägerfolie gelöst hat - irgendwo im Mülleimer. Mal ehrlich, wer pappt sich denn so'n Zeug irgendwo hin? Das Geld kann man sich doch wirklich sparen...



Also der WC3 Sticker klebt bei mir auf dem Monitor  

Den WoW Sticker hab ich aber nicht, da ich die PCG nicht mehr kaufe.


----------



## RickSkywalker (1. Februar 2005)

mein WoW sticker hängt auf meinem gehäuse bei m WC3 und TFT-sticker und WC3-kühlschrankmagnet  Hach, ich liebe Warcraft   
nette Idee PC Games!
Für mich wäre so ne kleine Beilage ein völliges Kaufargument!


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (1. Februar 2005)

RickSkywalker am 01.02.2005 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> mein WoW sticker hängt auf meinem gehäuse bei m WC3 und TFT-sticker und WC3-kühlschrankmagnet  Hach, ich liebe Warcraft
> nette Idee PC Games!
> Für mich wäre so ne kleine Beilage ein völliges Kaufargument!



Du packst dir nen Magneten aufs Gehäuse? Mutig


----------



## Sardaykin (2. Februar 2005)

meiner steckt in nem buch, ich dachte das wär nen lesezeichen


----------



## Soki (2. Februar 2005)

HanFred am 01.02.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> mitten auf dem monitor


Jepp, Crosshairersatz für Sniperliebhaber ohne zoom


----------



## DJMars (3. Februar 2005)

Allein schon die Frage und die fehlende "Ich habe keine PCG/die aktuelle Ausgabe nicht"-Antwort disqualifiziert die PCG mal wieder


----------



## HanFred (3. Februar 2005)

DJMars am 03.02.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Allein schon die Frage und die fehlende "Ich habe keine PCG/die aktuelle Ausgabe nicht"-Antwort disqualifiziert die PCG mal wieder


ja, ist schon enorm schlimm  
"disqualifiziert" wegen eines popeligen quickpolls? keine wirklichen probleme? naja, alternativ kann man einfach die "befindet sich noch im heft"-antwort anklicken, wobei das heft halt noch im kiosk liegt


----------



## DJMars (3. Februar 2005)

Nö nicht sonderlich schlimm, zeigt/bestätigt aber wiedermal (und das ist in den letzten Monaten/Jahr sehr oft so) das Abwärts der PCG.


----------



## Quintus (3. Februar 2005)

Vykos69 am 31.01.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ufm Rechner, direkt neben dem Warcraft 3 und Frozen Throne Stickern (ja mein case is so alt.. )



meiner klebt direkt über den tft sticken,an der tür.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (3. Februar 2005)

SYSTEM am 31.01.2005 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Mein World of Warcraft-Metallic-Sticker ist im Heft, das bei SPAR in der Zeitschriftenecke liegt.


----------



## Tamor (7. Februar 2005)

DJMars am 03.02.2005 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Allein schon die Frage und die fehlende "Ich habe keine PCG/die aktuelle Ausgabe nicht"-Antwort disqualifiziert die PCG mal wieder


Jo drum habe ich gevotet, woanders, weil der Zeitschriftenhändler nach meiner Definition von "woanders" am nächten kommt


----------



## maxx2003 (7. Februar 2005)

Da fehlt ein Eintrag und zwar [X] überhaupt nicht.
Ist eher was für kleine Kinder.


----------



## SoUlk3ep3r (7. Februar 2005)

Meiner klebt auf dem Monitor.
Da kann ich ihn immer sehen!!!


----------



## Vollmi (8. Februar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 31.01.2005 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da kannst noch lange warten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Februar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 31.01.2005 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito. Keine Ahnung was ich mit som Zeug sonst anstellen soll.
> Statt eines solchen Stickers wäre mir ne bedruckte CD Hülle / DVD 9 deutlich lieber....






			
				Alex am 31.01.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> falls er sich von der Trägerfolie gelöst hat - irgendwo im Mülleimer. Mal ehrlich, wer pappt sich denn so'n Zeug irgendwo hin? Das Geld kann man sich doch wirklich sparen...



   Sehe das auch so wie ihr beiden. Für sowas ist Geld da, aber wenn's mal um anständig bedruckte CD/DVD Hüllen geht, müssen wir Leser betteln   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## DrDeluxe (13. Februar 2005)

Unter "[X] Woanders " verstehe ich meinen Mülleimer...


----------



## LIZhard (19. Februar 2005)

Ich habe meinen Aufkleber auf meinen Drucker geklebt .


----------



## Mr-DIG (19. Februar 2005)

Gab es die selbe Aktion nicht schon damals mit Warcraft 3???
Ich glaub das Teil hab ich immer noch in der Ausgabe zu kleben.
Weiss nur nicht wann das war, hab jetzt auch keinen Bock gross rumzusuchen...!


----------



## redfirediablo (19. Februar 2005)

Meiner klebt auf einer IKEA Kiste die auf meinem Schreibtisch steht

neben meinem WC3 RoC, TFT 

und DIABLO 2 Sticker 

den gabs auch mal vor langer langer Zeit (2000), hat aber exakt das selbe Format.


----------



## Tyra3l (21. Februar 2005)

Also meiner liegt bei nem Kumpel, der dieAusgabe noch bekam ( aber jetzt auch abbestellt hab wie ich vor nem jahr) und der wollt ihn mir andrehen ^^ 

aber ich glaub jetzt liegt er im müll


----------



## SilentMoebiusDX (22. Februar 2005)

ich hab meinen an mein gehäuse geklebt, neben meinem Freelancer-produkt-klebestreifendingsbums und meinem Rainbow Six kleberli. macht sich da auch ganz nett.

aber an meinen monitor kommt nix ausser mein Milka Naps papier   

cya Silent


----------



## spimer (23. Februar 2005)

SilentMoebiusDX am 22.02.2005 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab meinen an mein gehäuse geklebt, neben meinem Freelancer-produkt-klebestreifendingsbums und meinem Rainbow Six kleberli. macht sich da auch ganz nett.
> 
> aber an meinen monitor kommt nix ausser mein Milka Naps papier
> 
> cya Silent




meiner liegt ebenfalls noch am zeitschriftenhändler da man die PCG eh vergessen kann in letzter zeit!!


----------



## PostalDude83 (26. Februar 2005)

In den Müll geschmissen, wie alles von wow.


----------

